# WELLNESS, CANIDAE, OR EAGLE pACK?



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

*So, I posted the getting a new puppy post a few days ago. I got some great info from all of you on that. I decided to go with Wellness, but I went into another feed store today and they gave me some information, brochures, etc on Canidae and Eagle Pack. Have any of you ever used those two, if so was it a good puppy food? Better than wellness? I would just like some opinions befire I go and get my Wellness for sure. Thanks!*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

They are all good foods...just see what works for your dog.

For my first dog, Eagle Pack worked better than Canidae, but I never tried Wellness. My other dog could eat anything. I was one of those that liked to rotate brands each bag or two anyway. 

Just go with what works.


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

in this case, buy all three of them and have your dog pick. 
but mix the three food you already bought so you dont' waste them..


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

I tried the Canidae after alot of research. I noticed that my dogs ( my mastiffs- english and neo) seemed to calm down in every day situations. For a 4 month old pup that was great. Then started the ear infections and the yeastie skin. I see your name is english bull dog cuties, so you no what I mean with the yeastie skin smell. Well I took them off after more research that it is not a good diet for yeast sensitive dogs, and their energy came back ( oh well puppies will calm eventually) and smell went away within a week of being fully on the new diet. Just be forwarned that Canidae is not really good for yeast sensitive dogs. My poodle and golden did great. Infact my min poodle is going to be on it until the 40lb bag is gone. So prob the next year of so. J/J Good luck!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

EP & Wellness are GOOD food for dogs out there on market, all I know about Canidae is going down hill


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

We've fed Eagle since the mid-1980's. We get great results from it, but different foods work for different dogs, so you might want to give all 3 brands a try and see what works best. I'm an advocate of "feed what works."


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

They're all highly touted brands on many websites. It seems Canidae may be 'rated' the highest out of those 3 but that doesn't necessarilly mean it is the best of them.

Research all 3 brands on such websites as:

1. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com

2. http://www.amazon.com

DogFoodAnalysis ranks all foods from 1 to 6 stars and states reasons why. Be advised their reviews are just a black and white, paper analysis. They only determine how great the foods appear based on their label information. This doesn't guarantee the foods rated the highest, with the best label information, are going to be the best. But it is a great guideline for knowing what you're buying.

On Amazon you should search the brands and read all the purchaser reviews. That's what I did. Type in for a search "Canidae dog food" and it'll pull up every Canidae product offered by every store on Amazon. In the search results, look at the average "star" review is and how many reviews there are next to the stars. Click those stars to read all those reviews. There's tons of good information from buyers who use that food. Some of the people are average Joe's like you and me, but many others are breeders who have used any given food for up to as long as it's been out. There's even some veterinary opinions for some brands!

The best thing to do is learn how to read labels/ingredients, learn what's best and what's worst. Then read peoples' first-hand reviews (such as on Amazon). Consider the breed and age of your dog, too. Then try one. If you still don't trust one over another, pitch the brands to your vet for their opinion.

Always remember too that everyone has different opinions. Some people cite old wives tales about such-and-such causing problems with certain things. Not everything you read is accurate. A lot of vets aren't even aware at how great these top-name brands are. So no matter who's opinion you read, remember that not only is it always going to be true, but it could be different for your dog even if it's true for their dog.

I'm just letting you know everything I've learned in the last week. I've done literally *tons* of research on this very same dilema of which top-name brand to purchase over the last week. These are the conclusions I've come to and it's led me to try 4 great brands so far and they're all great (Pinnacle, Wellness, Innova EVO, Solid Gold).


----------

